# World Casting Event



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Our American contestant (Mr. Tommy Farmer) has placed 5th in the 150gr event (797.7') and 4th in the 125gr event (807.7') against the best casters in the world. The results aren't offical yet, but this is really good for an American. Please don't knock the man for not being 1st, it's way better than the rest of us.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats Tommy!

Just out of curiosity what was the winning distances?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

c-dog, some incomplete results are here
http://www.myfishcasting.org/casting_forum/viewtopic.php?t=2241&sid=b5d4942384191c158773ee5f32011621
jim, i don't believe anyone has "knocked" tommy or even suggested such a thing until your post.
charlie


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

he's (Tommy) casting against one hell of a group of casters,World record holders. The man is holding his own for sure. Congrats man!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Charlie.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

That first post sounded quite negative about a guy who done something possitive ???

You've got to admire the balls of the guy, he funded himself, traveled ove 3000 miles to cast against the best in the world and held his own, no mean feat for anyone in my book.

To my knowledge Tommy came second in the main avent, that was the event the whole competition was about the OTG Primo 125gms, the winner being Danny M, who is the world champion.

Congrats on a very good show 

Tom.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Totally agree Tom -- the Yank did rather well I'd say.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Charlie - Bigbrother - some people have said unkind things about Tommy to me in person. I chose not to relay them or repeat them. I wrote the thead starter to make sure they didn't put up any negative. It seems that you Sportcast people do that best.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Rockhopper - The post wasn't meant to be negative. It was to appreciate all the hard work, practice and mental study that Tommy put into it (along with all the financial burden). It was also meant to tell the naysayers to not bitch because he wasn't first. Why do some people always look for the negative and not the positve.


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

1st of all, if you would have stated in your 1st post what, you stated in your second, your intentions would have been much clearer, and nothing but positive would have been returned.

And as far as your statements about sportcast people you have never been farther from the truth.
The past year with sportcast has been one of my most enjoyable, compared especially to years past.
The fun is back folks and I like it.

My hats off to Tommy for his hard work, and the way he represented the US. Job well done.

To quote Forrest Gump: And thats all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

jim,
just exactly which "you sportcast people", made the negative comments you mentioned.
charlie


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

sportcast members and those that want to cast in a feild and measure and learn to cast better and catch more fish because of it or just enjoy casting and reeling and progressing; lets continue to have great events, practice and find a way to send a team to the next event, (and it's very possible the Primo will be annualised, maybe moved from country to country, maybe winning country will put on the event), from funds generated by our efforts. It can be done and their are 5 or six more casters and many more to come that can compete on a world class level. You can bet the 4 oz. distance will go up by ten meters next year, under the same conditions. 

So lets go to the next level, I ain't knocking nobody, and Tommy you are D Man.

Wayne Hill


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Tommy, Congrats on a job well done!!

To the others posting B.S.---Why?Keep that chit to yourself.Don't rain on his parade.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Charlie and Tom: I am not going to drag people into this by name. I should have left the Sportcast People thing out of it. Tom: I have seen you on the beach six (6) times and you have refused to talk to me each time. Your attitude to myself and others is one of the reasons attendance is way down.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Tommy: Your performance in the main event on sunday (Off the Ground) was terrific. You have represented America well.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the congrats guys. It was a pleasure to compete against the worlds best casters.

I really hope to go back soon.

Tommy


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Tommy,

You are more than welcome. Glad you enjoyed it and I hope that you have somewhere fitting for you new piece of glassware


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome to have someone so good represent america so well.


Jesse


----------



## bwana (Mar 23, 2004)

*Tommy Farmer*

It gives me much pleasure to congratulate Tommy on coming second in the main event, at the "Primo", two day casting competition.Tommy and his wife Kim were most friendly, and, spoke to everyone who apprached them. His performance in all categories was excellent, and his 2nd in the main event was thoroughly deserved.Apart from Tommy, Scott Selby of Australia was just as friendly, and his casting performance was good to behold. All of the foreign casters in their own way contributed to a great weekend of casting. 

Once again, "WELL DONE TOMMY"

Bwana Lew.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Great job, Tommy. 

You made us Yanks very proud.  

I look forward to meeting you sometime in the near future.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Tommy...Charlie and Tommy....*

Good Job Bro. Cant wait to get some More _"tips"_ Bro.
ALso, your Friend from High school I think? D.Hines? You know who Im talking about tommy, He said to say "Hey" you guys came up the other day....talking about fishing...thanks again,
Ryan


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks again guys. 

Led, we're shopping around for the right display case now... 

Ryan,

My brother and cousin (Charlie [big brother] and Bill) are coming down next week for some practice. Give me a call.

Tell David hello.

Tommy


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i also would like to extend my congratulations tommy, no one could have represented the US and sportcast better.

how does it feel to be a foreigner as the brits refer to you, lol.

congrats, frank


----------

